

Germany pushes for widespread end-to-end email encryption - diafygi
https://gigaom.com/2015/03/09/germany-pushes-for-widespread-end-to-end-email-encryption/

======
hackuser
_authorities in the U.S. and U.K. ... oppose end-to-end encryption ... In a
statement, [German] interior minister Thomas De Maizière said encryption was
an important requirement for Germany 's desire to take the lead in the
provision of digital services._

If encryption becomes the norm in Germany, I could imagine more demand for
technology that integrates with and is compatible with end-user control and
confidentiality, more of it being developed there, and they could indeed take
the lead in those areas.

